# Hello Forum!



## Roxxolid (Jul 29, 2015)

I'm joining the forum as a supporting member after lurking for about a year. 

Twice divorced, valuable lessons learned, over 50, happy and healthy, hence the moniker, in a new healthy relationship with a wonderful lady who loves me. After that it gets complicated. But after all, doesn't it always? 

I hope to offer something of value to the forum. I greatly enjoy and appreciate the opportunity for sharing resources with people who want to do the right things to have a full life.


----------



## anchorwatch (Mar 5, 2012)

Wellcome...


----------

